# HTPC case recommendation



## strudelbaum (Jul 10, 2011)

Hi all;

Would someone/everyone please recommend an HTPC case? I'm considering all options but will probably prefer something where I can stick my big hands in and connect a cable without accidentally disconnecting another.

Your thoughts will be appreciated.


----------



## Jasonpctech (Apr 20, 2010)

Well I bought a kind of conservative early Silverstonetek.com case called the LaScalla. The build quality was great built like a tank and I picked a sliver brushed aluminum model to match my components at the time. If I buy another I would still go desktop full size for flexibility and proper cooling. Keep in mind a good case can be re-filled many times.
SILVERSTONE LASCALA 10 CS-SST-LC10


----------



## strudelbaum (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks, Jason;

I can easily live with another tower and will consequently look into an Antec Sonata box.


----------



## Harpmaker (Oct 28, 2007)

If you can live with a large case. I highly recommend the Xclio A380 case. This case is huge, but has enough internal room to serve as a guest bedroom if needed. It has two very large fans (one for cooling the hard drive stack and one for cooling the motherboard), but they are extremely quiet. I bought my case to build an overclocked system and I have never needed to have either fan run at any speed other than the lowest RPM. The case has very cool LED's, but they can be disconnected easily if not wanted. I wanted a "light show" so I am using Crucial Ballistix Tracer RAM and I think the effect is awesome.

Here is a review of the case. I haven't read it, but the photos are nice. I have an older version of the case.
http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/xclio_colorplus/

Bottom line - if you want a case that blends into the background and is unobtrusive, this ain't it! If you want one that is super easy to work with, has lots of internal room and when completed jumps up and down crying out "look at me!" this is your baby.


----------



## Jasonpctech (Apr 20, 2010)

If you put that on a skateboard will it push you? Cool look, would certainly get Geek cred dominance at work.


----------

